# Weekend Projects Mar 1-2



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

My plans for this weekend:

1) Clean out my freezer (have-to! Our beef is about ready to pick up from locker, and I haven't done this yet!!!)
2) Clear out and clean up mudroom (it's disgusting, and this weather isn't helping!!! AND my freezer is in there, so while I'm there...)
3) More Cleaning/Decluttering of Kitchen. In hopes of:
A) Cleaning frig (inside and out)
B) Pots/Pans cabinet
C) Spice Cabinet
D) Storage Container Cabinet
E) Large storage cabinet (if time)
4) Maybe some cleaning/straightening of the front porch, if the temp is really as warm as they say it will be.

Hoping to have fewer interruptions this weekend so I can get most of this done. We'll see.
So what's on your to-do list for this weekend?


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

*Lickcreek* - Nice! Just the thing I need to motivate me! This week has been rough, rough, rough! But DH is off for a few days with me so... Time to get back in the swing! 

-- Laundry. Lots of it! And the laundry room is a mess, gotta clean it out! 
-- Vacuum the house
-- Wash the floors
-- Clean both bathrooms
-- Dust everything dustable
-- Declutter the spare bedroom closet - not much left in there, but it needs to find a home
-- Finish up hanging pictures and bulletin board in the office bedroom

We're supposed to get *another* big snowstorm tonight, so it will be a great weekend inside! :sing:


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

I've been on a tear the last two days around here - we have a sitter coming tonight, and she's a distant relative. Her mom is bringing her (she's just shy of 16 and a driver's license), and I don't want her in my house if it's not clean!!

I have cleaned the main room (living, dining and kitchen all run together in this open-floor plan house), the hallway and my bedroom. I am doing a little laundry this morning and I need to clean the bathrooms and I want to clear out my refrigerator this afternoon (hopefully I can do all this in about 1 1/2 hours). 

Then as soon as I pick the boys up from school, I have to get a shower and start getting ready!

For the weekend, I'm hoping for some nice weather (they are predicting it) so I can work outside and Lance wants to take the boys biking tomorrow afternoon. Sunday Lance works and I'm thinking of checking with my nephew and taking the boys out to see their new house - I've bought his wife and two girls new brooms that have a cheetah print on them. Old wives' tale - never take an old broom into a new house, it's bad luck!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I am actually hoping to shampoo the hallway carpet and wash the hallway walls. I am also going shopping for paint! WOOHOO!!!! New color in the hallway and living room. If I feel like it, because I am not having a good day today, I might even straighten up the closet in my office. (actually, my office is in the closet, but u get the idea) Stuff is all over the place in here.


----------



## RusticOkie (Feb 26, 2008)

I have much more to do than I will be able to accomplish in a weekend but there are a couple things I will do...

Go through the baby's clothes and pack away ones she has outgrown
Laundry
Go through the clothes that are piled up in our bedroom floor (ugh)
Rearrange the dining room furniture and figure out what to do with the extra table

That's all I'll have time for this weekend since Sat we are going to take the baby on her first visit to the zoo. Priorities you know


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

It's the greenhouse again this weekend, and I have to repot 432 plants. I need to start seeds, too.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Hoping to finish sorting through the last of clothes for DH and myself. If I get really ambitious might start the kids closet.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Let's see, along with the usual dishes, laundry, and straightening up? 

1. File the income taxes - they've been done for a while, but I have to re-enter them at a different tax site if I'm going to e-file them.
2. Finish my Caring For the Patient in Detox paper for work. (Done and printed, yay!  )
3. Replace the latch on one of my living room windows.
4. Learn how to use the table saw and cut boards for shelves.
5. Mop the whole house.
6. Finish washing the windows throughout the house inside (and outside, if it stops raining)
7. Go through more boxes of stuff in the storage room and decide what I can sell or give away.
8. Place a free ad in the local paper for items totalling $200 or less.
9. Balance the checkbook and make sure all the bills are paid.
10. Make more pudding, and fix some nice meals to keep us fed through the next week.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, DH and I did get *some* stuff done today! :dance: Managed to vacuum the whole house, mop the floors, dust, and clean the downstairs bathroom. I put up a couple loads, and put away two. I also managed to corner both kitties, trim nails and comb them, much to to their chagrin. :benice:

Tomorrow we'll get to the upstairs bath, clean out the spare closet, and finish up the office bedroom. Oops - and finish the laundry, too! 

I also have to drop some stuff off at Staples tomorrow to be printed and bound - almost forgot! 

*MGM* - Could you save some of that pudding for me? 
*Pinemead* - 432 plants??? Wow! You will be busy!


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

I know - 432 - wow.

We worked outside all day, and my sister-in-law is down visiting, so she comandeered my kitchen to cook a family dinner and invited Lance's grandparents too. The house was still clean from the whirlwind couple of days, and we cleaned up after dinner, so I'll be ready to work on that (snarfle, snarfle, grump) filing tomorrow and the desk.

'Night all!!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Things got off to a slow-ish start today, but I got everything done save for the closet. I actually spent a good chunk of time in the basement laundry room. It's a little big, but I managed to vacuum with the shop vac and sort out the miscellaneous clothes and such down there, too. Looks like I'll get to the closet tomorrw, I think! Did everyone else have a successful cleaning weekend?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I didn't do any of these things all weekend. My neighbors had an electrical fire in their home on Friday night and they have been here most of the weekend! 11 people in a 3 bedroom trailer! You have no idea!!! The dishes are nearly done again, and the carpets will have to wait. The best part was playing with my grandson all weekend. Since my daughter lives with the neighbors as a live in nanny while the mom is pregnant, it works out great for me!!! Over the weekend, Marky learned to say "gang", which means he wants to listen to the Rascal Flatts song "Me n My Gang". He loves to dance to that song.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Ninn, you're a good person for taking in your neighbors. That's gotta be hard. Tell little Marky that I love to dance to that song, too!

The greenhouse is almost finished and the heater is hooked up and working. I brought my plants home from my neighbors and got a few of them transplanted. There's no water out there yet, which makes it hard. I think I over did it though. I HURT.

Off to work again today and probably meet with the Wicked Witch. Grrrrr.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I didn't get anything done. Not happy. I was awake off and on all Saturday night with arthritis in my hip. For me no sleep always equals no ambition


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, all in all, my weekend didn't go too bad. I did accomplish some of the things that I put on my to-do list:

1) Clean out my freezer Done, with help of DSon!
2) Clear out and clean up mudroom Somewhat done - did clean up after freezer cleanout, and mopped the floor, and washed DH's coveralls and coats that smelled like cow you-know-what, along with a very caked-on pair of boots! Was so nice outside Sunday, but very windy. So these things went out on the clothesline to dry. Boots sat out on the sidewalk to air out.
3) More Cleaning/Decluttering of Kitchen. In hopes of:
A) Cleaning frig (inside and out) Got the freezer part, frig part still needs work.
B) Pots/Pans cabinet Done - but needs some work yet, need to find a way to put the skillets and lids in without stacking them - can you say avalanche?
C) Spice Cabinet Done
D) Storage Container Cabinet Done
E) Large storage cabinet (if time) Done
4) Maybe some cleaning/straightening of the front porch, if the temp is really as warm as they say it will be. Short of sweeping, didn't do much here

But I did clean out 3 more upper cabinets in the kitchen. I now have 2 black garbage bags of trash, and 3 fruit boxes full of donations to go. I did reasonably well keeping my kitchen up during all this. I did leave a few dishes for this morning, because it was so late and my back and neck were killing me (should have been to the chiropractor last week, but couldn't work it in). But I did finish them up before leaving for work.

Ninn, how terrible for your neighbors. Lucky they had you so close!
I hope the rest of you had better weekends, and a better week ahead!


----------

